# Does anyone home wash their shirts and send out for pressing?



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

I have ordered a bunch of new MTM shirts in the $180-$300 range. I have done the research and it appears as though home laundering and pressing is the best for longevity, etc. 

HOWEVER, like many of you, my time is worth money and I don't particularly enjoy pressing clothes if it can be avoided.

I was thinking about home washing the shirts (powdered Tide on cold or warm) and then sending them out to the cleaners for a pressing. 
How well does this work? Who does this? Please share your experience.

I thought maybe I could find a middle road. I don't mind throwing my shirts in the washer, etc. Washing is not the problem. I just find pressing to be tedious. Also, shirts from the dry cleaner end up looking pretty good after they are pressed.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

My cleaner refuses to do this, on the grounds that the shirt needs to be damp to be pressed.


----------



## UPennHaberdasher (Oct 9, 2006)

I did this for a while, I requested hand pressed. Perhaps other cleaners would do better, but they pressed my Carrot & Gibbs wing collar in half, pressed creases into the collars and cuffs, and charged $3 a shirt. I have now gone back to pressing them myself. Good luck though on finding a better cleaner than I did.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, and the other criteria is that I don't want to pay $7 or more a shirt. $2-3 is reasonable. Is this realistic?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

You'd probably be happier buying a steamer and doing it yourself.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Being from San Diego I would have to recommend Margarets Cleaners, they can be found at Margarets.com and have locations in La Jolla, Del Mar and Newport Beach. They do great work and do the local work of Saks, Nordstrom, Armani and Gucci. I know they are more of a couture cleaner and offer and incredible amount of services; I have their price list but cant seem to find it, I do not think they charge 7$ per shirt, I think more like 4$ per. Perhaps it is not something you need on a continuous basis, but I thought it best to throw them out their if the need may arise of a specialty item.


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

My wife washes her shirts and sends them out to the Chinese laundry for pressing. She does that because she is sensitive to smells and does not want the residue or smells of fabric softener or detergent.

I personally think that it's a waste of time and energy. The laundry charges her the same rate that it charges for washing and pressing.

I would recommend finding a local cleaner/laundry which would wash the shirts on the premises in a single wash using your detergent. I also recommend hand pressing rather than machine pressing. No starch.


----------



## PuppetBoy (Jan 9, 2007)

Another option would be to find somebody that would press them in their home for you, rather than a commercial press. My father in law did this for sometime. He likes to have the box pleats pressed straight down to the tail, and she did a great job with that, for less than $2/shirt -- of course, that was rural Oklahoma.

It might even be worth a few bucks to put a help wanted ad in the newspaper to see if you could find somebody.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

I was planning on getting a maid... She can press...


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

PuppetBoy said:


> Another option would be to find somebody that would press them in their home for you, rather than a commercial press. My father in law did this for sometime. He likes to have the box pleats pressed straight down to the tail, and she did a great job with that, for less than $2/shirt -- of course, that was rural Oklahoma.
> 
> It might even be worth a few bucks to put a help wanted ad in the newspaper to see if you could find somebody.


Depending on where you live, this might be the best option. Find a little old lady or alterations seamstress or whatever and ask if you can drop off 5 shirts once a week and pick them up a week later for $10-15 or whatever nice and pressed.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I do because I will not wear anything but all cotton and my wife insists on ironing them herself. I choose to save the wear and tear on her and so I bring them to a Korean cleaner who charges me $1.50 to iron them with no starch. If I had them launder and press them they would be $1.00 so I guess some would say I'm crazy but it works so for $7.50 a week everyone's happy. Every now and then my wife will beat me to them and iron them herself because she is of Scottish extraction and thus the thrift gene overrides the hatred of ironing.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, I may ask a few cleaners locally if they will just press and see what I find out.

I checked into Margarets. Man, they are not cheap. Their traditional shirt service is $4.25 and their premium service is $6.25. They will not just press (I figured that), but then again, at those prices, I expect much better washing as well.

They want like $20 to dry clean a pair of wool dress slacks. They will just press them for 20% less. Man, that sounds outrageous. I think I might consider them for the rare moon when I have my pants or suit drycleaned (avoided like the plague), but I think I would find somebody else for the pants pressing as I think that may be quite a bit more often.

The other thing may be to do the shirts myself (although I may place the help wanted ad or try to find someone privately- good idea). I just bought a new Rowenta DZ9080 iron that had stellar reviews on Amazon along with a Jiffy Esteam.
I may also look into three other things: Steamfast 680 Digital Steam Press, Corby Press, and Whirlpool Steamer. I realize that not all of these have shirt applications. I also picked up a Kent brush (though again, not really for shirts).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I wash my own shirts and let my Mother press my shirts.It costs a lot of money to have them all pressed.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I used to take everything to the dry cleaners, but I grew tired of shrunken shirts and melted buttons. I do my own shirts as the wife refuses to, she says she already has 3 kids to take care of and doesn't need a fourth.


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

My wife has literally never used an iron in her life. Her mother says the same thing -and much as I love them appearances suggest they are telling the truth.

I iron my own shirts and my son's. It never struck me as a bad task. Once or twice a week around 10:00 pm I pour myself a drink, put some DVD in that no one but me wants to watch (Currently To Play The King in honour of Ian Richardson) and iron.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, so I checked around at a few local cleaners.
I think there is some good news.

Press Wool Pants $3.95 (dryclean is only 25 cents more, but I would not trust this cleaner). This should come in handy when I start to lose the crease. Steamers, etc. can only put off pressing so long.

Hand Press Cotton Shirt after I wash and dry it. $4.00
-Now this is not bad.

So, assuming I don't want to press the shirts, my choice is launder them myself and have them hand pressed at the cleaners for $4 a shirt or go to a high end cleaner like Margarets where they will wash and press for $4.25. Now their washing is probably better than a regular cleaner, but better than me? Also, they do not hand press for $4.25. Hand pressing brings the price up to $6.25. What do you think?


----------



## drrobert (Sep 24, 2006)

*Press them yourself and save*

Like most of you I could easily afford to have my valuable 100% cotton dress shirts laundered and ironed by a reputable laundry, but at $4.00 a shirt and up I choose not to do so. I have the best front loading washing machine you can get and do all my shirts on Sunday in one setting. I let them dry for a while and then iron them, taking about 15 minutes a piece to do each one( I highly recommend following Alex K's advice on how to iron a shirt as it has made me faster and better).However, I do this on Sunday night when I am watching the news and have quiet time to myself. I don't care how much money you make, I still believe you take better care of your valuable garments , knowing how much they cost, than anybody else. While washing and ironing shirts is certainly drudgery, I save about $20.00 a week by doing so and thus have a $1,000 more at the end of the year by doing it myself. That is enough to buy me one-and-a half of a gorgeous Alex k iridescent wine shirt. For the opportunity to get such a shirt from the savings, I gladly iron. drrobert


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Why send them out for pressing,You could do it at home for free.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I wash and press my own. Actually find it relaxing. A quality iron like a Rowenta makes it easy.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

I did buy a Rowenta, but there is no such thing as free in this case.
If I do 4 shirts at 15 minutes a piece, I just lost an hour of my time.
If I can get them hand pressed for $4 each, that means I am workng for $16 an hour. Something I wouldn't do.... At least if I consider it work...

But we will see... maybe I will enjoy doing it.... I just like to have my options. Or maybe sometimes I will send them out for pressing in a pinch and other times do them myself.


----------



## shawndo (Feb 22, 2007)

drrobert said:


> I highly recommend following Alex K's advice on how to iron a shirt as it has made me faster and better


I keep finding references to this, but have been unable to find the post. I did find some posts where Alex K cleared out the contents. Does anyone have this stuff?


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

I wash my shirts, drip dry, and then iron each one the night or morning before I wear it. It's very therapeutic, I save time going to and from a laundry, the shirts come out exactly as I like, and I save a bunch of money...to buy shirts with.


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

ciscostud said:


> If I can get them hand pressed for $4 each, that means I am workng for $16 an hour. Something I wouldn't do.... At least if I consider it work...


Very true; however, neglect not in the equasion, the time spent driving too and from the cleaner, standing in line, etc. Also I have never had something pressed where I didn't have to do touch ups, at least on the sleeve, so add in that time as well.

Personally I imagine that if you put on a movie, and pour yourself a drink, you will find the whole thing relaxing, and if not .... well then there is always the other option.


----------



## GettingCleanedUp (Sep 12, 2006)

When people talk about not having time to iron, I'm not sure they are taking into account the extra trip and travel time to get to a "reputable" cleaner (unless they are going anyway). If you have to make an extra trip to the cleaner, there is real time there. It takes no time to set up the ironing board and plug in the iron (mine is set up most of the time in the basement anyway). Given my schedule and the location, my travel time alone would account for the time for two shirts. So this leaves me three shirts a week which I work in to the daily routine at home. I have little kids and so getting out for a special errand puts extra demands on the wife at home or I have to pack kids up to haul out to the laundry. Given all the complexity and cost, I iron at home.


----------



## drrobert (Sep 24, 2006)

*to shawndo*

To get Alex K's treatise on how to properly iron a shirt look up my post on "how to effieciently iron a shirt" and somewhere in the responses is Alex K guidelines for doing so. Following his routine does make a big difference in the quality of the ironing as well as the efficiency once you get the hang of it. drrobert


----------



## mrchapel (Jun 21, 2006)

shawndo said:


> I keep finding references to this, but have been unable to find the post. I did find some posts where Alex K cleared out the contents. Does anyone have this stuff?


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

*Washing and pressing*

I wash my shirts at home, but leave them to the cleaner for pressing.

That is the best use of my time, and less damaging to my shirts than outsourcing washing as well.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

No I find it better to let someone else at home do the pressing,It saves money and time.


----------



## shang (May 9, 2008)

obiwan said:


> I used to take everything to the dry cleaners, but I grew tired of shrunken shirts and melted buttons. I do my own shirts as the wife refuses to, she says she already has 3 kids to take care of and doesn't need a fourth.


 Well I guess women do get cranky sometimes and 3 kids are hard to raise all the time.

I have a collared shirt, and I just put it in the washer and wait for them to be finished washing. So then after that I just bring them outside to dry. I wash my shirts myself and they do get dirty sometimes, and I use Tide, I don't use a lot more than a large load, because I want to try and save water. Tide cold water is what I use, so then I can wash my dirty clothes in cold water and save money.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

set up your ironing board,plug in the iron. turn on your favorite music.open a cold long neck enjoy making your fine shirts look even more elegant. 
my wonderful wife dos'e the same but with tea and tv game shows.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

a tailor said:


> set up your ironing board,plug in the iron. turn on your favorite music.open a cold long neck enjoy making your fine shirts look even more elegant.


That, as they say, is the way to do it. :icon_smile:


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, I home wash and then send out for pressing - due to business - something had to give!


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

After a lot of searching and some bad trial runs, I found a place that will press only with no starch for $2 each. I've been using them for a few months now without a problem. I pass by on my weekends so I drop off one load and pick up another.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

NU81 said:


> After a lot of searching and some bad trial runs, I found a place that will press only with no starch for $2 each. I've been using them for a few months now without a problem. I pass by on my weekends so I drop off one load and pick up another.


Would you mind revealing the name of the place you are using? I'm in the market...


----------



## shang (May 9, 2008)

ciscostud said:


> I have ordered a bunch of new MTM shirts in the $180-$300 range. I have done the research and it appears as though home laundering and pressing is the best for longevity, etc.
> 
> HOWEVER, like many of you, my time is worth money and I don't particularly enjoy pressing clothes if it can be avoided.
> 
> ...


You can try something easier and it won't cost a lot of money. Wash your dirty shirts and then tumble dry low and leave it for damp dry and then either steam it or iron it. If not you can always try using your own heat from your hands. I do it all the time, and it comes out pretty good and there is no wrinkles.. like wrinkle free


----------



## CalPromo (Sep 21, 2017)

Your time isn't as valuable as you think it is. Just do the shirts yourself while telling everyone how much money you make, it seems like it's important for you to have everyone know.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

CalPromo said:


> Your time isn't as valuable as you think it is. Just do the shirts yourself while telling everyone how much money you make, it seems like it's important for you to have everyone know.


I suspect the OP is very relieved to learn that after having to wait a decade.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I can't believe I read thru this entire zombie thread just for that pearl of wisdom.

First time poster so he gets a pass. He has now been schooled, no more Mulligans.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

This ongoing fascination with resurrecting the dead is rather...disturbing, frightening, spooky, troubling(?). Now just what is the word I'm looking? LOL.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> This ongoing fascination with resurrecting the dead is rather...disturbing, frightening, spooky, troubling(?). Now just what is the word I'm looking? LOL.


Hey it's appropriate, Halloween is around the corner.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Recycling fosters sustainability.


----------



## CalPromo (Sep 21, 2017)

Flanderian said:


> I suspect the OP is very relieved to learn that after having to wait a decade.


I know, I know, I just stumbled across this thread and it irked me. Had to get it off my chest.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

CalPromo said:


> I know, I know, I just stumbled across this thread and it irked me. Had to get it off my chest.


Well, welcome to the forum. A bit unusual first post - usually it's more a question about some clothing issue and not calling someone out for being a bit of a douche (albeit 10 years ago) for being able to afford expensive shirts but then being scared to send them to the laundry. I, on the other hand, feel that the one of the greatest pleasures of having a paying job is sending my shirts to the cleaners. Laundering and ironing with spray starch is something I haven't done in 30 years and I don't miss it. Last point, if you get a good laundry they don't destroy your shirts.


----------



## UteLawyer (Aug 14, 2017)

It looks like the images from Alex K's post on ironing are now gone. I'd be interested in seeing those. Can anyone direct me to an archive?


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

CalPromo said:


> I know, I know, I just stumbled across this thread and it irked me. Had to get it off my chest.


No no no. You're mis-applying the old proverbs. It's REVENGE that is best when served cold. A withering retort, on the other hand, needs to be delivered while it's piping hot, fresh from your mental wok.

So you're 10 years too late for the barbed rejoinder, but there's still plenty of time to mess with the OP's BMW. If he still has one. Who knows? Maybe he was wiped out in the Great Recession of '08-'09 and he's washing his wrinkle-free Wal-Mart shirts in the bathtub down the hall from his room in the residential hotel where he now lives, and hanging them to dry on the fire escape. No more pricey made-to-measure. No more sending anything out to the dry cleaners.

Your assignment: Go back and re-watch "Star Trek II--The Wrath of Khan." That will refresh your memory on what works best when delivered cold. Just don't underestimate James T. Kirk--he's a clever adversary.


----------



## Mr.D (Aug 2, 2015)

How To Iron A Shirt


----------



## Mr.D (Aug 2, 2015)

Bonus video: How to Press Trousers


----------

